# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  "26" biceps!?

## kamikaze

This guy claims his biceps is 26"!!!
Does anybody know about him?

----------


## kamikaze

Wow!!

----------


## kamikaze

one more

----------


## kamikaze

!

----------


## kamikaze

!!

----------


## BIGBry

Yes you got to love Pump and Pose.

----------


## silverfox

yep some oil in those arms for sure...

----------


## Trianon

from the inflated look of those bi's I'd say -synthol. And look at the rest of his body...

----------


## kamikaze

!!!

----------


## kamikaze

!!!!

----------


## BIGBry

Manfred
I think got into a serious car crash on the autobon few years back
he can crush a full soda can, I have a picture of him when he was a twig. I will look for it and post it. tons of gh it said in the article.

----------


## ibiza69

that's manfred hoeberl, he's from austria and at one point in the early to mid 90's was one of the strongest men in the world.
stats
Height: 6' 3"
Weight: 294 lbs.
Chest: 59"
Biceps: 25.5" 

Competition History
DATE EVENT NAME LOCATION FINISH 
1991 World Championships Tenerife, Canary Islands 8th 
1993 World Championships Orange, France 4th 
1994 World Championships Sun City, South Africa 2nd 



Manfred Hoeberl was born in the same town as Arnold Schwarzenegger, and is now known as the man with the largest arms in the world. He was in a serious car accident a few years ago and has spent time recovering. He is now back in good health. Manfred won the World Musclepower Championship in 1993 and 1994, and was also Europe's strongest man in those two years.

----------


## ibiza69

.

----------


## ibiza69

before

----------


## ibiza69

after

----------


## rangerdudeleads

damn those are some big freaking dudes..wow

----------


## ripped_82

> from the inflated look of those bi's I'd say -synthol. And look at the rest of his body...


Yup I agree!

----------


## Naturally Anabolic

*pulls up to a jiffy lube* i'll take a top off of the synthetic blend please... :Big Grin:

----------


## broncojosh

They look oil filled...but if they aren't...DAMN!!!!

----------


## Dr. Derek

he was one of the first people to use synthol~and I thought he was from Germany~ I have watched him in numerous strongman comps and he never places higher than fourth. he really looks alot stronger than he is. I'm sure he is good friends with Chris Clarke the inovative synthol discovererererererererer.

----------


## Deadend

Ya'll see that pic of him holding the car up......well AC Slater called and he wants his pants back :LOL:

----------


## $uperman

i remember reading about him a few years back... as BIGbry was saying he can crush a full soda can w/ his bare hands. not many people can do that. he never did do very well in his strongman feats... just shows that you much more than big ass arms for all around power

----------


## kamikaze

An Interview with Manfred Hoeberl


Bill: So, your home town, Graz... what's going on there? You were born there and Arnold Schwarzenegger was also born there. Is there something in the water?
Manfred: Well, probably in the air or in the water there must be something. The genes which we got from our mothers and fathers that are down there in Graz... it must be something secret there, definitely.

----------


## kamikaze

An Interview with Manfred Hoeberl#2


Bill: Did you plan on getting your arms as big as they are, or did it just kind of happen when you were training?

Manfred: It actually just happened throughout the course of my workout... out of my life. You cannot plan on having something incredibly big because you never know how your genetics will work. So, when I started first I had no idea how far I could go in the sport at all. And that I had such big arms in our sport was actually a disadvantage. So, I never planned to have them that big, however I sooner or later realized that having the biggest arms in the world is a great marketing tool.

----------


## kamikaze

An Interview with Manfred Hoeberl#3


Bill: How long did you compete before you had your car accident?

Manfred: Since 1991. Well, actually, that's the first time I competed in the World championships. It was actually since 1989.

Bill: And when exactly was the car accident? Was that in 1995?
Manfred: Yes.

Bill: And how serious was that? How long did it take you to recover?

Manfred: It was about nine months in the hospital. That was pretty serious, yeah. But I'm fully recovered. I did some strength feats again. The last year I did the team championships, and I did some other events and I tore, unfortunately, my bicep. That's when I decided to quit it. I mean, the strength was back and I was doing good with my pelvis and my hips and my left leg that was paralyzed. But I don't know, when it just starts to come off like that and wear and tear comes in, I think one had to make a decision.

----------


## kamikaze

..

----------


## Lardyass

I remember watching him in the worlds strongest man before he had the crash, he was a strong fucker then. His arms were massive also back then and this is at least five years ago!

----------


## z67enforcer

I doubt it's synthol.....
just freakish genetics. Synthol isn't going to get you the biggest arms in the world... only genetics.
He's a strong-man, not a bodybuilder

----------


## Farmer

mmm yummy synthol can I have some? rofl

----------


## Farmer

try it again...wtf how comes its a file and isn't open for everyone to see????

----------


## Latts

That definately looks like syntol, there is not sepertation or definition in his bis and tris, who cares if he is a strong man. He looks oiled up.

----------


## Farmer

> _Originally posted by z67enforcer_ 
> [BSynthol isn't going to get you the biggest arms in the world... only genetics.
> ][/B]


My god please tell me this guy is joking....yeah greg valentino's about as natural when it comes to synthol as a man made lake...come on man get real

----------


## vector

These manfred's pics were taken a long time ago and I don't think synthol was used at that time. He may have taken escilene actually. But I saw strentgh contests with this man and his arms aren't fake.

----------


## Darkknight442

Damn man those arms arre freakishly huge. I think you are right htough that is more gentetics then anyhting. Does anyone know if h still holds the record for biggest arms or is there someone else out there??? I thought i was the only one to watch the Strongest man competitions. those are freakn great.

----------


## Darkknight442

and dead end, thats freakn hilarious.

----------


## Gardo

synthol or not it's still impressive.

----------


## Gene

synthol in the bi's and tri's is NOT impressive when its blown out of proportion with the rest of the body

----------


## The French Curler

His arms look like synthol, but he certainly is not a weak man!

----------


## Umbertito

He could possibly one of the biggest arms naturally (I mean synthol, not roids of course)
The reason is he was around in the late 80's early 90's beforw synthol was around, Just my opinion
Also He doesn't really have the crazy synthol look as much as say Chris Bennet. He is at a higher Bodyfat %. Id say 12%-15%

----------


## alevok

Grek Valentino has freaking 25-inch arms!

----------


## ARABIAN_FREAK

haha 
I had the chance to met that guy, there was a strongest man contest in my country and I went to see it , sadly he was not competing he was just a commatator looking at his arms in pics is onething but watching them infront of you is an amazing site, by the way it was then i started bodybuilding, I think it was in end of 98 or 99.

----------


## Nibbe

The Swede (Magnus Samuelsson)that competes in the worlds strongest man contest can crush a sodacan too, and his arms isn't extremely huge, just extremelly powerfull! I would never shake hands with none of those guys when theyr'e pissed off!

----------


## YatesFactor

I have personally seen him @ 1991
Words cannot describe.............
The whole gym just dropped everything there and then when he walked in  :EEK!: 
His head looks like a pea ... between those big arms
He is definately top heavy although his legs are not too small
Something like a character out of Asterix and Oblex

----------


## jammergsxr

I dont think its sythol,they are formed to well to be.If you look at Greg Valentino Thats Synthol!

----------


## stillsmall

> _Originally posted by jammergsxr_ 
> *I dont think its sythol,they are formed to well to be.If you look at Greg Valentino Thats Synthol!*



that's like saying... arnold schwarzenegger doesn't workout... look at ronnie coleman now that's working out!...

give me a break.. just cuz it's not greg valentino freaky doesn't mean it's not synthol bro

----------


## PsychoPred

> _Originally posted by Nibbe_ 
> *The Swede (Magnus Samuelsson)that competes in the worlds strongest man contest can crush a sodacan too, and his arms isn't extremely huge, just extremelly powerfull! I would never shake hands with none of those guys when theyr'e pissed off!*


I think u mean the guy from Island, Magnus Magnusunsson, who is the strongest man in the world and he's tall as hell, he's the guy with no neck  :Smilie:

----------


## Beantown Abuser

kovacs has 26 inch bi's

----------


## roidmanraging

escilene won't give the bloated look that masks the striations. It will make the muscles swell for only a short period and in a more natural looking manner.

If I was a betting man, those arms are syntholed. He even admitted it himself that having the world's largest arms would be a great marketing tool. I give him props for getting where he is strength wise, but it stops there. His arms are too blatant.

----------


## ZachG_85

> _Originally posted by roidmanraging_ 
> *escilene won't give the bloated look that masks the striations. It will make the muscles swell for only a short period and in a more natural looking manner.*


I wonder why Synthol is so much more popular...

----------


## NeedPaintoGain

Yeah greg Valentino has 26" arms and so does this guy. I think they both used Synthol, greg did for sure, I think this guy did too. Its just looks more noticeable on Greg cause hes not a very tall guy so it stands out on him. Not that Im tryin to dis Greg, I think hes a funny guy who speaks his mind. This guy looks to be taller which makes him look like he can get away with it. At least greg admits to his use.

----------


## havoc

those are some big arms. it does have a synthol look but hey who gives a shit.

----------


## Pump'n'Pose

He does use synthol and it is quite obvious but at least he doesn't use as much as that valentino guy!!! People on synthol who claim to have big arms should have no credibility at all! They are basically implants. That's like saying women with fake breasts are HOMEGROWN.

----------


## big daddy k de

this guys arms look alittle better than vals but def filled with oil no dought still a strong muther

----------


## 2-RiPPeD-4-U

Manfred's arms are not syntholed. Synthol gives you form, not function. Manfred placed 2nd in 1994 WSM. You can't do that with plastic arms my friends. Have you never seen people with pecs out of proportion from the arms? Yes you have, that doesn't mean they injected sythol into the pecs. Bodyparts are not meant to grow out of proportion, but they can. It's obvious these arms are real. 




_More proof of his strength. Ironmind grippers are somewhat well known in strength circles. There are five different ones - trainer (100 lbs.), #1 (140 lbs.), #2 (195 lbs.), #3 (280 lbs.), and #4 (365 lbs.). To put these numbers in perspective - I saw an article recently by someone who brought his grippers to this year's Arnold Classic. He got a lot of really big guys to try them - only one person, Manfred Hoeberl, closed the #2. Among those who couldn't get the #2 were Dorian Yates, Greg Kovacs, and powerlifters Ed Coan and Anthony Clark. The #3 (which Hoeberl also closed) has only been "officially" closed by about 10 people, though many super strong guys (World's Strongest Man types, for example) have tried. *Nobody* has closed the #4."_ 

Here that, #3 gripper has only been closed by 10 people ever? And Manfred did it with syntholed arms, don't think so. Those 25.5 Inch piped are real.



More shit.

_Taking a full soft-drink can, Manfred wrapped both hands around the metal container. With a loud yell, he squeezed his hands together and blew the top off the can! Soft drink distributors estimate that it takes nearly 600 pounds of force to accomplish the feat. Manfred did it in two seconds. Then, he did it again with another full can just because we enjoyed it so much!"_ 


I dunno, I really don't think his arms are fake. He always had huge arms. I could be wrong.

----------


## Dude-Man

That data is old. There have now been a few dozen people to close the number 3's, and 2 people to officially close the number 4's.

----------


## sir20

Manfred Hoeberl is no way using anything like synthol. Its easy to tell wether synthol has been used due to the lack of definitions and poor symmetry. Manfred is a genetic freak no doubt.

----------


## David22

He didn't use synthol at all...
I mean, how can he have so much strength with this kind of product ?!
Synthol is only the kind of product that give you more inches but not more strength.

For sure he's just a freak with huge guns, why don't you believe it ?

----------


## decadbal

syn or not, still is a awesome accomplishment

----------


## Kärnfysikern

the biggest myth about synthol is that its only temporary gains from the oil. But the thruth is that constant use of it leads to more muscle in the area due to fascial stretching. So in the long run synthol would lead to strenght gains just as if the arm had grown without it. If its done correctly its impossible to tell synthol has been used. Just to many idiots out there going overboard with the stuff and ruining their bodys.

----------


## Sorken

synthol or not.. thy are big

----------

